#  Chat Ecke >   Stromanbieter wechseln >

## kopösa

Ich war dabei,  Stromanbieter zu wechseln und bin im Internet auf der Suche nach Informationen und habe einiges gelesen, also so über Strom allgemein. Wir haben über einige vergleichsseiten (wieverivox, wechsel.de, stromanbieter-wechsel.biz - sozusagen wie haben die Vergleichsseiten verglichen  :Zwinker:   ) einen neuen Stromanbieter ausgewählt und mit dem Wechsel beauftragt. Ende Februar sollte der Wechsel wirksam werden.Da wir jetzt eine Photovoltaikanlage installieren wollen, möchten wir insb. wegen dem Anmieten der/des Stromzählers zu dem Energieversorger wechsel. Laut Kundenhotline wäre dies mit einem Widerspruch gegen den "Verivox"-Versorger möglich.Wie sieht ein solcher Widerspruch aus? Hat jemand bereits Erfahrungen mit einem solchen Widerspruch gemacht? Wie stehen die Chancen den ungewollten Wechsel zu stornieren?Danke für Eure Unterstützung.

----------


## AnD73

Rechtlich ist es so, dass du bei Fernabsatzverträgen (und um einen solchen handelt es sich hier) Widerrufrecht hast. 
Dieser Widerruf ist an verschiedene Voraussetzungen gebunden. 
Form:
Je nach Anbieter wird ein in Textform (E-Mail) oder schriftlich verfasster Widerruf akzeptiert.  Frist:
14 Tage nach Erhalt der Widerrufsbelehrung in Text- oder Schriftform. 
Alternativ gibt es auch eine Frist ab Erhalt der Ware, wenn keine Widerrufsbelehrung zugestellt wurde.  
Etwas zum ausführlichen Nachlesen gibt es hier.
Gesetzestexte zu §§ 312b - 312i BGB können unter www.dejure.org nachgelesen werden.
Das Fernabsatzgesetz ist nicht mehr anwendbar, da die Vorschriften wieder im BGB integriert sind.   Zum Inhalt:
Im Widerruf muss zwingend stehen, dass man die Willenserklärungen zum Vertragsabschluss widerruft. Hierbei sollten Datum des Vertragsabschlusses, Kundennummer und eventuell die Vertragsnummer genannt werden. Widerrufsgründe sind nett, aber nicht zwingend erforderlich.  
Ist die 14-Tage-Frist verstrichen, kann eventuell über die Kulanz eine Regulierung mit dem Stromanbieter erfolgen. Hier bedarf es aber einen persönlichen Kontakt mit dem Anbieter. Eine zwingende Verpflichtung den Vertrag wieder aufzulösen gibt es für den Anbieter nach Ablauf der Frist nicht. Insoweit bist du eventuell an den Vertrag gebunden und musst ihn auch erfüllen, wenn der Anbieter dich nicht im Kulanzwege aus dem Vertrag heraus lässt. 
Meines Erachtens dürfte es aber auch möglich sein, für die Photovoltaikanlage und den priaten Stromverbrauch verschiedene Stromanbieter zu haben.

----------

